# Surge, surge, 503 network error



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I was done for the day and didn't want to end up an hour away. Grabbed a beer while checking my earnings and my cat stepped on phone and logged me on. Immeadiately got pinged and since it was close and I hadn't opened the beer I accepted. Got 503? network error and screen went back to map. Every time I tried to log off got error. Got another close ping accepted and got error. Finally got logged off to avoid trip downtown driving in maroon color google has. 
I'm a dumb noob who has never turned down a ping. Worst case scenario was that I end up driving an hour to an area that recently surged to 4.1 at time most of Chicagoland was orange orange or better. 
Will those pings go down as not accepted and hurt me with uber?
The reason I am concerned is I drive during Cubs games with the game on the radio and although it gets me tips from Cubs fans, it costs me stars from White Sox fans. Cubs fans love it and I'd rather have tips than stars.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I used my android tablet before and that would happen. I would get 403 Forbidden error and would miss pings. Those do count against you.


----------

